# Mac Pro 1.1- Refuse de booter normalement (pas de chime)



## Membre supprimé 1166357 (21 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai acheté il y a deux mois un Mac Pro 1.1 de 2006, pour le réparer.

Celui qui me l'avait vendu l'avait démonté pour le réparer (et la personne en question est plutôt calée) , et à l'origine il fonctionnait. Après son démontage, il ne démarrait plus correctement.

En fait, en appuyant sur le bouton d'allumage, les ventilateurs démarrent, mais après il n'y a aucun bruit qui pourrait faire croire que MacOS démarre.

J'ai essayé de démarrer sans la mémoire vive, et toujours rien.

Aucun affichage n'apparaît sur l'écran non plus.

Tout ce qui est branché en USB semble alimenté, mais pas plus.

J'ai essayé de réinitialiser la nvram mais rien non plus.


Si vous avez des idées pour remettre en route ce vénérable Mac, je prends !


----------



## RubenF (22 Avril 2020)

Sûrement le CPU qui déconne, c’est comme une mort cérébrale. essaie de changer les CPUs ou débranche les et regarde leur état aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1166357 (22 Avril 2020)

D'accord ! Reste plus qu'à démonter tout ça (ça va être long visiblement)

A ton avis, c'est un faux contact ou un des deux processeurs qui pourrait être mort ? C'est fréquent comme problème ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1166357 (22 Avril 2020)

Celui qui a démonté le Mac pour me le vendre ensuite, a confirmé avoir vérifié et revérifié les processeurs, donc en théorie ça ne viendrait pas d'eux

En USB, j'ai bien du 5V 0,08A qui sort, mais aucune led sur le clavier.

J'ai viré la carte graphique, fais un reset de la nvram, toujours rien. J'ai inspecté la RAM, rien non plus, à part une led rouge au boot.


----------



## RubenF (22 Avril 2020)

maximesrd a dit:


> Celui qui a démonté le Mac pour me le vendre ensuite, a confirmé avoir vérifié et revérifié les processeurs, donc en théorie ça ne viendrait pas d'eux
> 
> En USB, j'ai bien du 5V 0,08A qui sort, mais aucune led sur le clavier.
> 
> J'ai viré la carte graphique, fais un reset de la nvram, toujours rien. J'ai inspecté la RAM, rien non plus, à part une led rouge au boot.


Peut être l’alimentation mais ça serait étonnant


----------



## Membre supprimé 1166357 (22 Avril 2020)

j'ai regardé au niveau de la pile du bios, rien non plus
Pour la ram, j'ai carrément refais à la lettre la méthode d'apple.



> Peut être l’alimentation mais ça serait étonnant


l'ancien propriétaire quand le bousin est tombé en panne, a eu l'erreur "TRICKLE", donc ça devient vraiment de plus en plus probable.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1166357 (25 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Petit up, j'ai pu retester le mac hier.

J'ai des infos un peu plus précises, et j'attends de savoir si selon vous, il faut changer l'alimentation.

J'ai testé les deux banques mémoire, avec une barrette chacune, j'ai testé sur 8 barrettes, à chaque boot, y a 4 LEDs rouges qui s'allument sur chaque banque mémoire.

La led sur le bouton clignote bien.

J'ai testé aussi les ports usb et c'est bien alimenté. Truc marrant, la mighty mouse clignote quand elle est connectée, mais mon clavier apple ( un a112 il me semble) ne s'allume pas du tout. Avec un clavier tout pourri, ça s'allume.

 J'ai utilisé un adaptateur USB vers ethernet, puis avec les ports Ethernet intégrés, en mode normal ou en netboot, et j'ai vu aucune trame venant des cartes réseaux.

Comme dit plus haut, j'ai tenté les différents resets, et toujours pas de chime.

Je n'ai pas pu démonter les cpu, mais comme dit plus haut, l'ancien propriétaire est ultra calé donc je pense que ça merde pas là bas.

Au niveau des autres LEDs, j'en vois aucune autre allumé, après faut que je revérifie.

Si vous avez des pistes , je veux bien.


----------

